# Hard nipples



## Phetamine (Jan 31, 2011)

My nipples over the past day or 2 have been unreasonably stiff (sticking out). But they aren't itchy or puffy, painfull because they are so hard, but no knots or "hard balls" under them. It has been extremely cold here lately too. Is this a gyno symptom or do others get this as well? I'm using .5 Adex EOD.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 31, 2011)

What are you taking and how much?


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 31, 2011)

test e 500 mg/week
dbol 50mg ED
Adex .5 EOD


----------



## ZECH (Jan 31, 2011)

You should not have any problems with the adex you are taking. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 31, 2011)

Could be very early signs of gyno..


-T


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 31, 2011)

Should I increase Adex to 1 mg EOD?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 31, 2011)

Just up adex from .5mg EOD to ED for now, see how that goes.

-T


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> test e 500 mg/week
> dbol 50mg ED
> Adex .5 EOD


 Your E2 is probably sky high with the test and d-bol.


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Your E2 is probably sky high with the test and d-bol.



Should I drop the dbol then?


----------



## brundel (Feb 5, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> Should I drop the dbol then?



Assuming your only gonna run the dbol for 4 weeks or so I would just up the Adex to ed.
Things will level out after you drop it. (DBOL)

IF you start to get other symptoms:
Nipples feel like glass under them
puffiness 
lumps
start nolva and up the Adex to 1mg.

Are you certain your medications (adex) is real?


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 6, 2011)

GP brand, and the lot checks out so I believe it's real. No more dbol anyways yesterday was last day. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## brundel (Feb 6, 2011)

Im just gonna throw this out there.......
I have about 10 vials of gp gear.....all 100% bunk.
Lot numbers check out.

Just saying.

Its pretty easy to copy a lot number.
This is why some are including unique vial numbers. AP is a good example.
You can go and see if the 1 vial is legit....not if the number that may include 1000 vials is legit.
A lot number, because it includes many vials in not any guarantee at all.

If your prone to it, the test alone may continue to exacerbate the issue.
Still up the dose of Adex.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 6, 2011)

brundel said:


> Im just gonna throw this out there.......
> I have about 10 vials of gp gear.....all 100% bunk.
> Lot numbers check out.
> 
> ...


  interesting is it older vials or recent im on gp test c from naps so far so good ive heard some tht got theres tested was actualy overdosed id like to get mine tested i have some test c from my doc im gonna try to see if it compares idk yet


----------



## brundel (Feb 6, 2011)

Pretty recent.


----------



## colorado (Feb 6, 2011)

brundel said:


> Im just gonna throw this out there.......
> I have about 10 vials of gp gear.....all 100% bunk.
> Lot numbers check out.
> 
> ...




So you are saying that you have bunk gear that you personally ordered from nap's? 

Did you order them yourself or did you get them from someone that said that they got them from naps?

How do you know they are bunk?

I ask because I have 8 vials sitting here ready to go. I'd like to know what to expect.

Thanks.


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 6, 2011)

I think if it was fake GP product that I had I wouldn't be getting these symptoms to begin with being I am using all GP gear.

And Naps is not the only GP seller out there, so it could just be where this individual got it.


----------



## brundel (Feb 6, 2011)

I know they are bunk because I shot 2500mg a week and nothing happened.
I put the vials in the freezer....they didnt crash....

My cyp I get from the pharmacy......and the vial of AP cyp Im currently using both crashed the other night because it was a little cold in my house.

I have been using test for many years...I know what 2500mg feels like
or 1000....there was neither in the vial.

I shot the whole fuking vial.    nada.


----------



## colorado (Feb 6, 2011)

I was asking if you got your gear from Naps.


----------



## brundel (Feb 6, 2011)

I am aware of that.
I will refrain from answering because they are a board sponsor.


----------



## colorado (Feb 6, 2011)

So you aren't going to help the rest of us out just because someone pays money to be a sponsor on here???


----------



## brundel (Feb 6, 2011)

I would think that a logical person could figure it out from what I have already stated.


----------



## colorado (Feb 6, 2011)

No. It's not logic. It's facts.

There is a .com and a .net.

I don't want to put something in my body that is faulty or bunk. 

Why wouldn't you help people out and just spill the facts?


----------



## brundel (Feb 6, 2011)

.com is not really naps.


----------



## brundel (Feb 6, 2011)

If you need more information than that feel free to PM me.


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 6, 2011)

brundel said:


> Im just gonna throw this out there.......
> I have about 10 vials of gp gear.....all 100% bunk.
> Lot numbers check out.
> 
> ...


Your very wrong on your GP is bunk, GP is not bunk and never has been BUNK. this smells like an AP/WP attack on unfounded evidence. Please provide any proof you have on GP being bunk or fake? also lol at 2500mg a week and nothing your story is outlandish bro and the fact you wont post up just tells me you know i will poke holes in your story and make you look like a competitor that you are just trying to hurt anothers buseiness. Oddly lots of these claims lately have been coming from people that compare GP or anything from naps to supposed FDA approved gear from WP/AP.....smells funny to me.


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 6, 2011)

brundel said:


> I know they are bunk because I shot 2500mg a week and nothing happened.
> I put the vials in the freezer....they didnt crash....
> 
> My cyp I get from the pharmacy......and the vial of AP cyp Im currently using both crashed the other night because it was a little cold in my house.
> ...


Oh also i can provide test results showing how accurate and not bunk GP gear is....let me know and i will be happy to post it up for you.


----------



## brundel (Feb 6, 2011)

I dont work for AP.
or WP.
And I have no reason to lie.

ANd as far as me not posting up...Pretty sure I just did.
I was trying to be nice and not outright say that naps sent nothing but oil...But hey..If you prefer me too then its ok by me. I would rather just tell the truth anyways.
As for poking holes in ANYTHING i say ever....go ahead bud. I stand by every word that comes from my mouth.

I compared it to AP only because I know AP is good. I know because I am using it currently. 1000mg into this vial and there is no question there is testosterone in it.
I also compared it to the Paddock labs gear I get from my local pharmacy because Having purchased it from a pharmacy in the US with a prescription I know for a fact it is real.
I commonly run 1000+ weekly....I know when I go from 1000+ to 0.

Oh and I can make a jpg stating that I have a bowl of shit that contains 100% pure diamonds   any 4th grader with a computer can....so that doesnt mean shit in the real world....

Sorry.
I tried to cushion the blow..
I dont appreciate being called a liar...I dont care who you think you are.


----------



## brundel (Feb 6, 2011)

In addition..
While it does make sense that competitors will attempt to slander each other, Im not your competitor and I actually tried to refrain from bashing Naps.
Perhaps there has been alot about this lately because people are happy with the AP gear.
Nothing wrong with that.
I would prefer to not argue with you....Doesnt do anyone any good.


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 7, 2011)

really??? Test results showing that the gear is legit dont mean shit? That makes no sense and the fact that your now running away when someone shows up to defend GP gear just shows you have nothing and are nothing but competitor just trying to slander or a WP nut hugger again coming after naps and GP gear.


----------



## brundel (Feb 7, 2011)

A picture of a test result doesnt mean shit...no. Because its as easy to counterfeit as the bullshit vials you sent me. You can act like you dont already know this but I hope that not even you are this ignorant. Not even a box....How hard is it to make a box....Pretty easy.
Im not running from anything...least of all not you.
Perhaps Naps should have responded when I contacted them months ago...If anyone is running its Naps.
Your unhappy that someone is telling the truth? Sucks to be you then.
The fact remains....the gear I got was bunk.
There is no attempt to slander.... just the truth.

There are people out there who wouldnt know the difference if you sent them bullshit..
Im not one of those people.

Im not your competitor...but I assure you you do not want me against you.
You want to run your mouth and post lies.....go ahead.

Hell....GP gear might be ok....So long as you didnt get it from naps.


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 7, 2011)

No reason to be afraid of anyone honestly, we all have opinions and i have cold hard factual paper and anyone can ask me for them and i will post them in the open to proove it.


----------



## brundel (Feb 7, 2011)

Sure GP may manufacture legit products....
The stuff I got from naps....was a counterfeit containing oil only.....If it was underdosed then it must have been severely underdosed....because I dont know anyone who doesnt know when they shoot 500mg daily for a week.....

Unfortunately this is common...its the terrible truth.
I went to naps because I was referred there by someone who was a happy customer...
Unless you yourself are in the lab in ###### you dont really know what they are sending people. If you are in the lab then you know Im right.
Dont you think its odd that the test they sell is only 35$ and everyone else is over 100$

IS it because Naps is just so nice they want to save you 60+%
I dont think so...

So there it is....
GP gear tested legit?   maybe. after how many complaints?
Even if it was tested legit......The stuff I got from Naps was not.

Just because someone sells gear from a legit manufacturer does not mean they do not counterfeit those same medications. Again....they didnt even take the time to make a box or insert....I wonder if they also forgot to wash their hands after taking a shit before handling the vials......or if they forgot to filter properly.


----------



## brundel (Feb 7, 2011)

We can leave it there if you like.
Again...Im not here to argue with you or anyone.....But Im nobodies doormat.


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 7, 2011)

Now your just comparing HG to UGL bro. Price wise we all know UGL is cheaper than HG that is a given and i myself will say that GP is UGL and not HG. Now if we were running around like some others do saying there gear is HG when in fact its just overpriced UGL then that would be a valid argument but you will never catch naps lieing like that or myself. Why so hung up on a box for UGL gear? I have gotten gear from other sponsors and no box/insert at all since its UGL. If i ordered HG damn right i want the box or some insert or something but i could careless on UGL that to me would come off as trying to pass for HG and shady imo.

Dont want you to be my doormat i was just debating and giving counter points. I have no ill feeling or anything im here to show its legit and have test that show it from reputable companies and people like william llweyln that even in his book shows GP is legit and not bunk.


----------



## brundel (Feb 7, 2011)

This is from the geneza site.....
Notice the box.
The real stuff has it....the bullshit does not.


----------



## brundel (Feb 7, 2011)

The link in your sig has a box.......

UGL is just a nice way of saying counterfeit.

Geneza...has good medications...That include a box and insert.

Naps..geneza counterfeits....do not.


----------



## brundel (Feb 7, 2011)

Look.....Im not your enemy.
And Im not trying to slander anyone or make anyone look bad.

From the gate I refrained from mentioning NAPS at all....
LLewyln may have tested GP gear. Doesnt mean everything with a GP label is legit.
You know better than that. How much BD shit is still going around that 1000's of people buy thinking its BD.....


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you think the new BD stuff is HG or just some UGL bs that is using the BD name that was around for so long. I know what naps has is not Fake or counterfeit, i have been in the game a long time and know fake, shitty and real gear. I am personally on Test P, Tren Ace right now and its working great and i know not fake at all. I guess we just need to agree to disagree.

Anyone out there that wants test results posted let me know and i will be happy to post non photo shopped or altered test results.


----------



## brundel (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok.
Im done about that then.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2011)

Just FYI. I have known Brundel for years. He is a straight shooter. I believe him on this one. He probably knows more about gear than 95% of the guys/gals on this board. He is very experienced. 

I am not knocking Naps either. For all I know he just got a bad batch but whatever happened he was the wrong guy to fuck over because many guys listen to him all over the net as they should.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, one more thing, Naps might want to make this right.

It could go a long way...

Just sayin...


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 8, 2011)

Brundal

Can you Pm one of the batch numbers of the products.

I am curious myself about this as i have been running GP for 4 month now.

Ran their Test E for 10 weeks and am currently Running WP sustabolic.
So far they both have been great for myself.

You are the first to come out and say their products are shit.


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

I sure will. I threw most of em away but I have one in my med cabinet. All of em had the same lot number.
one sec...

I assure you Im not the first guy to say its shit though.

Again.....I would prefer to not bash anyone....
Im gonna stand by what I said already.


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

6p401
exp 4/13
isn...f4v2937m3682


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

Hope this helps.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 8, 2011)

brundel said:


> 6p401
> exp 4/13
> isn...f4v2937m3682


 
Thanks for posting.
So it was the Gp Andromix

Why didn't you get me or GXR to get you a refund or new gear ?

10 vials ain't cheap.


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

Actually....Like I stated previously....I tried too.
Nobody would even respond.

The terrible thing......it wasnt one shipment..
It was 3.
Over the course of a month or so I ordered to 3 separate addresses.
By the time I test drove the first one it was too late to cancel the others.

Its test cyp.


The other thing is this.....Why did I need new gear in the first place?


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

360$ is pretty cheap for 10 vials.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 8, 2011)

brundel said:


> Actually....Like I stated previously....I tried too.
> Nobody would even respond.
> 
> The terrible thing......it wasnt one shipment..
> ...


 
You shouldn't
How long did you run the first lot ?
Its very strange that they never replied to you.
Did you make sure you checked you spam folder ?
I regiserd with a hotmail account like a nub and never recived any reply untile i switched to a safemail.


brundel said:


> 360$ is pretty cheap for 10 vials.


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

Yah, I have a computer science degree and Ive been doing this kid of things since the internets inception so Im certain I didnt miss anything. I Pmed more than one person about it as well. 
Nothing in response.

I ran 250 ed for a few days......during which time I stopped my HRT dose of 200mg.
Nothing...
I upped it to 500mg ED for a week.....nothing.

Pain at the injections sites.....

I pulled the plug on it...

I have been running test for many years...I know what 2500mg a week feels like.
Even at week 1   you feel a dose like that.
Im running about.......1600 as of today...its been 8 days and trust me...I can tell Im on it.

I dont have any hotmail accts.
I sent some previously used email accts to GXR to see if he can find some order numbers...I delete my email accounts after a few months...harder to keep an eye on me this way......

Unfortunately ......people sometimes like to keep an eye on me.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 8, 2011)

Thats shit.
Pity you couldn't find the account you made the order on.

Going to do a little experament with my New GP gear.

Going to try and crash it see what happens.

Got 2 Test E 2 Deca 1 Prop.

Will up what happens tommorow.


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

I put mine in the freezer..............
250cyp...will crashin a freezer.
My 200cyp from pharmacy crashes at cold room temp.

Some hormones are more prone tocrash than others cyp is on.


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

I put mine in the freezer..............
250cyp...will crashin a freezer.
My 200cyp from pharmacy crashes at cold room temp.

Some hormones are more prone tocrash than others cyp is on.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 8, 2011)

I spy with my little eye a brundel  sorry had to make a comment about watching you teehee.


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol its ok....

I Used to have LE watching me pretty closely....
These days Im not up to much.....if they were gonna get me (again) it would likely be for something good.


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Thats shit.
> Pity you couldn't find the account you made the order on.
> 
> Going to do a little experament with my New GP gear.
> ...



I would imagine all will crash in the freezer.

Shouldnt take too long...an hour or 2 max will have it crashing.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 8, 2011)

brundel said:


> Lol its ok....
> 
> I Used to have LE watching me pretty closely....
> These days Im not up to much.....if they were gonna get me (again) it would likely be for something good.


That does not sound like any fun


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

Neither does 3 years in the can for aas manufacturing.

They offered 27 at first so I guess 3 isn't bad.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 8, 2011)

brundel said:


> 6p401
> exp 4/13
> isn...f4v2937m3682


  Im not feeling very happy right now as i have the same lot# and exp, date and same isn #


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 8, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> Im not feeling very happy right now as i have the same lot# and exp, date and same isn #



Make sure to check the last 4 of the isn close I have a few from different shipments and they are all different (every vial)


----------



## brundel (Feb 8, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> Im not feeling very happy right now as i have the same lot# and exp, date and same isn #



Hows that stuff workin for you?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

Just stuck it in the freezer.

On my last vial of sustabolic and due another shot today so will do that after.
Put some EQ WP gave me in there aswell.

So i have 
GP Test E
GP Prop 
GP Deca
WP BoloJect.

Lets see what happens.

I have done 
8 Weeks of GP Test E 500mg/w Gained around 8lb
Got git with a Viral infection week 3.
Diet was ok but not perfect.

8-16 AP Sustabolic 750mg EOD Gained around 10lb.

I am confident both will crash.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

left my test c in the freez all night looks the same as when it went in i dont know how its working yet only been 2 weeks every number is exactly the same on the isn and it didnt crash so idk if i got ripped off im gonna be pissed


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah i am starting to doubt it aswell.

But thing is the AP stuff is doing the same.

GP stuff very thick oil
AP Really thick oil.

No crystal of floating white bits ?

Anyone any idea whats going on ?


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

idk i just shot wht my doc gave me from the pharmacy will see how tht feels thn back to my gp stuff i guess see if it works off to work will check back later


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

Just checked them.

Been in there for 2 hours maximum setting on freezer.

WP stuff has frozen solid
Same with the GP gear.

Some oil still floating around the vials but huge big white cluster frozen in the middle.
That should have well and truly crashed both gears.

I just hope that the experiment comes out with some good results for both parties.
Frozen all my gear !


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

Left them until they all frozen solid.
GP Test E
GP Deca
GP Prop 
WP boloject
AP Sustabolic.

Left them to go back to room Temperature.

Guess what.....
They are all the fucking same.

So either its a myth that you can crash gear by temperature.
Or They are both Fake/legit.

My opinion both are G2G i don't know WTF happened to brundel's gear.
Soon as you noticed it was bellow par you should have Jamp on naps like a pedophiles head.
Maybe it was a bad batch ?
Maybe your Diet wasn't in gear ?
who knows.

Fact is Naps Gives Good quality gear at at a amazing price.
Peace and Love.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

i have the same lot as brundel i left mne all night it never froze and looked the same wehn i put it in as when i took it out yellow no changes.. i know it hurts after i shoot so i shit 250mg test c from my doc ill see if tht hurts for a couple days after shot same thigh as i did the week before tht swelled up on me and hurt like a mofo so we will see i hate for it to be bad idk will find out in a couple more weeks if results arent there ill know thn lol


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Just checked them.
> 
> Been in there for 2 hours maximum setting on freezer.
> 
> ...



Thats odd.
What temp is your freezer?

2 hours and you got cottonseed oil with alcohol in it to solidify?
HOLY SHIT!
Without alcohol it wouldnt freeze untill it was -15c
Water doesnt even freeze that fast.
must be magic

Even even then.........
Before an oil will solidify it will become milky.
This is called a cloud point.

Unless you live in the arctic circle I doubt this but who knows.
I do know what happened with mine.

Whats funny about the whole thing you might ask?
BKNOXX has some naps GP cyp as well.....same lot numbers.
He had been asking us why nothing was happening to him on his first cycle at 500mg weekly    and why his leg was swollen to the knee after injection.

THis was well before this thread existed.

THe other thing?.....he put his in the freezer.....not 2 hours...over night.
Looks exactly the same as when it went in..

Sorry bro...but of course a napsrep is gonna say everything went well.
So far for everyone else..it hasnt.

My asia pharma stuff didnt even need to go in a freezer...the shit crashed on the counter.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is what a vial looks like when the gear has crashed in it.
Not cloudy in the center.
Big burly test crystals form.....ESPECIALLY when they form in a super cold environment.
This vial has been in my cabinet where then temp maybe....reaches 50 degrees.
Warmer than my refridge.....alot warmer than any freezer.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> i have the same lot as brundel i left mne all night it never froze and looked the same wehn i put it in as when i took it out yellow no changes.. i know it hurts after i shoot so i shit 250mg test c from my doc ill see if tht hurts for a couple days after shot same thigh as i did the week before tht swelled up on me and hurt like a mofo so we will see i hate for it to be bad idk will find out in a couple more weeks if results arent there ill know thn lol



That sucks bro.
Its this reason why Im still posting in this thread.
People dont deserve to have this happen to them.
I understand you cant trust everyone in another country peddling illegal medications...fair enough....but dont come on here and try to tell people everything is ok...cause its not.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Left them until they all frozen solid.
> GP Test E
> GP Deca
> GP Prop
> ...



I have personally manufactured 1000's of vials of test cyp...
Temp crashes them..no myth.
You are saying something happened to yours that isnt happening to anyone else.
The only thing I am 100% certain of is there is no testosterone in his vials or mine. So yes its a bad batch.
Once again....I contacted more than one person about this.

I cook 3lbs of chicken every morning and eat it throughout the day.
usually with 1-2 cups of brown rice and broccoli+carrots per meal.
I also eat a 1lb double cheeseburger and refillable fries + a milkshake 2x weekly. + BCAA and cytomax 2x daily..
I have a big box full of vits I take daily.
Its not diet related.
And I have been training hard and heavy for a long time..decades.

Im currently at day 9 of my blast and its working for certain...I feel awesome
Libido is so high its uncomfortable
acne starting to show 
10 days ago I had been requiring 10hrs sleep + a nap on training days.
last few days its been 8hrs..no nap....feeling stronger than ever.

The GP stuff? I felt only dissapointment.
oh and regret


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> Thats odd.
> What temp is your freezer?
> 
> 2 hours and you got cottonseed oil with alcohol in it to solidify?
> ...



I am trying to reason with you here.
But i should have not posted results without place any evidence in.
I will upload picture's for you tonight.

Was more than 2 hours maybe 3.

Everything froze solid.
When i post pictures you will see it just one big block of ice inside the vials.
Both GP and AP along with the other stuff WP gave me.

No point in trying to argue my case with no evidence so will leave this here until i have pictures.


brundel please understand that i may carry the Naps banner does not mean i will defend them when they are sending ME bunk gear and people i recommend shoddy products.


Would you prefer a video or pictures ?
I am not bothered either way.
I understand you are pissed off and so would i be if i find out both products i have been using are junk.


The boloject has frozen solid now.
Just waiting on the AP and GP


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

Ill state again that my intention is and never has been to fight or argue.
Nor has it been to make anyone look bad.
I tried from the very beginning to prevent this but there is really no going back now because my hand was forced.
Nor do I have anything against you or gxr.
Dont take it the wrong way.

Its also important to recognize something.
A company like naps will not knowingly send bad stuff to mods, forum leaders or board reps....They know better.
This ensures there are people with some influence saying the stuff is good....
I fully trust yours is.

Its mine
BKNOXX
and everyone else who orders from them whos is in question.

Its weird the bold froze first...its liquid at room temp with no solvents or oil.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

Try just putting the cyp in the refridge.
Overnight.

itll crash.
For sure.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

Notice how on the vial I get via prescription that it tells you cypionate often crashes under 68 degrees!
Dont you think its odd that it wont crash all night at 10 degrees?


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

I have no Ill will toward you Blazeftp.


----------



## naps (Feb 9, 2011)

Please don't tell anyone the gear/test is fake because it costs $36 per bottle and not $100. It costs 3 dollars to manufacture a bottle of test with the box. Why should we sell it for $100 when we get more business selling it at $36 and making 1000% profit with each sale. Don't you remember the test e bottle costed $20 before the ORD? As an user with decades of experience you can't know this fact. How do you think the Organon Sustanon may cost 0.85 in Pakistan pharmacies? What about Test E from Aburaihan at $0,6 per amp direct from the manufacturer? And if you need boxes for GP you should just leave a comment with your order and we will ship them. None of the GP distributors is shipping with boxes nowadays because GP is not making them anymore. We still have some left.

We had a serious problem with GP Cyp crystallization in 2009 and 2010 when the cold weather started. You can read/ask about it at OLM there are threads about it. This season GP added more BA and BB into the product to keep it stable. The GP test cyp was tested at the Swiss lab and came overdosed. This test as well as many others were done by Ronny Tober and he can confirm this fact. We had Masteron tested at Willian L.'s book, it came out 120mg. There is no sense in faking the product if you want to stay in business. On the contrary, the labs are overdosing their products. So is GP. The test is always overdosed. Don't ask me where do I know this from.

This is nothing but bashing a competitor. And by the way it's done I can guess who it is.


----------



## G3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Guys when stuff crashes, does it go back to normal if you heat it a bit?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> Notice how on the vial I get via prescription that it tells you cypionate often crashes under 68 degrees!
> Dont you think its odd that it wont crash all night at 10 degrees?


 

That looks like a pretty low amount of BA. My guess is, a lower BA will crash sooner. Is that less than 1%?

What is the BA % of the Naps?


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

Yah looks like .5%
200mg test
9mg BA
Weird measurements.

The other stuff I have Im pretty sure is 2% though and it crashed siting right next to these ones.

The Naps stuff didnt crash in a freezer.
BXNOXX left it in overnight....frozen solid...I wouldnt expect that...hormone falling out of solution? I would expect that even overnight in a fridge...even at 5% ba


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

G3 said:


> Guys when stuff crashes, does it go back to normal if you heat it a bit?



Yah.
Just run the vial under hot water in the sink and itll fall right back into solution.
And itll be nice and warm for injection.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I can see what my Cyp does. I have some from the pharmacy. Pretty sure its 1% BA.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Just checked them.
> 
> Been in there for 2 hours maximum setting on freezer.
> 
> ...


 

Did the cluster look kinda like crystals? If so that sounds like it crashed to me.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

naps said:


> Please don't tell anyone the gear/test is fake because it costs $36 per bottle and not $100. It costs 3 dollars to manufacture a bottle of test with the box. I know...cheap right? Too bad I didnt even get a cheap ass box. I  Why should we sell it for $100 when we get more business selling it at $36 and making 1000% profit with each sale. Don't you remember the test e bottle costed $20 before the ORD? As an user with decades of experience you can't know this fact. How do you think the Organon Sustanon may cost 0.85 in Pakistan pharmacies? What about Test E from Aburaihan at $0,6 per amp direct from the manufacturer? And if you need boxes for GP you should just leave a comment with your order and we will ship them. None of the GP distributors is shipping with boxes nowadays because GP is not making them anymore. We still have some left.
> 
> We had a serious problem with GP Cyp crystallization in 2009 and 2010 when the cold weather started. You can read/ask about it at OLM there are threads about it. This season GP added more BA and BB into the product to keep it stable. The GP test cyp was tested at the Swiss lab and came overdosed. This test as well as many others were done by Ronny Tober and he can confirm this fact. We had Masteron tested at Willian L.'s book, it came out 120mg. There is no sense in faking the product if you want to stay in business. On the contrary, the labs are overdosing their products. So is GP. The test is always overdosed. Don't ask me where do I know this from.
> 
> This is nothing but bashing a competitor. And by the way it's done I can guess who it is.



Im not trying to bash at all.
If you go back in the beginning of this thread and read...I tried to keep your name out of it but someone decided to try to call me a liar and push the issue.
Im not a competitor. Period. 
Im also not a normal consumer though.
If it makes you feel any better most of the online sources out there send people fake gear....somewhere along the line of 80%
But you already know this......
Gp might be overdosing gear. Some tests by independent labs might confirm this claim.
But the stuff I got...was not overdosed. Or dosed for that matter.
Perhaps in the future when a customer sends messages telling you they have a shitload of bunk gear they got from you you will respond to them.
If your concerned with keeping customers you would want them to be happy right? Instead You ignore them? 
Or how about now....I am publicly stating that I have gear..from Naps...its fake. Im certain of it...but you choose to say Im lying and Im just a competitor bashing Naps...
Neither is true. So what you do is up to you...
Either way I can tell you one thing for certain.....it would have been better of leaving well enough alone on this one.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Did the cluster look kinda like crystals? If so that sounds like it crashed to me.



It sure could be.
Hes gonna post some pics so we can look at it.
Hopefully...it has crashed....




Still doesnt change the fact that mine doesnt.
Hes a rep....I cant imagine them sending him bunk gear right?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I would prefer to take the position that a mistake happened. Everyone has made mistakes so I don't want to imply anything malicious. I have heard a ton of good feedback on Naps but at the same time I believe you. Is it possible a batch got messed up? Absolutely, but that doesn't mean anything more than a mistake to me.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

I was originally referred to Naps by a close friend..
He was pretty happy with them.

Trust me....we argued about this ..for a while.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Well, I would prefer to take the position that a mistake happened. Everyone has made mistakes so I don't want to imply anything malicious. I have heard a ton of good feedback on Naps but at the same time I believe you. Is it possible a batch got messed up? Absolutely, but that doesn't mean anything more than a mistake to me.



People make mistakes. It happens.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

i am worried abt mine since it is the same Lot as Brundel's and in the freezer over night it was normal just thiker maybe it's more stable who knows i know it hurts for 2 to 4 day's after i inject it and causes swelling... i have had great conversations with blaze and like the guy so  i want it to be good gear i dont want to feel like i waisted $500 on nothing.. by the way generic labs dbol works just fine


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi again Guys.
Sorry brundel for picking you up the wrong way.

Here is the pictures of Naps Test P frozen same with Asia Pharm Sustabolic 
And the boloject WP gave me.
The Deca and Test E and just a big white ice ball in the middle but the lable is blocking it for pictures.

I layed the gear down so when it froze you can see it more easy.
Its still in the freezer chilling away.
Do you guys want me to leave it out now so the ice melts ?

*bknoxx*
My Test E hurt a few days after shot.
Still gained 8lb in 8 weeks,
That was with Viral infecting and poor diet for 2

*brundel*
The First lot of gear i got from naps was from before i was a Rep.
I just order from that account.
I am a fairly new Rep.
So naps probably doesn't even know its me.

My opinion is the same as Heavy i think there has been a mistake somewhere.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

i left mine in the freezer from 9pm till 4:40 am and it didnt freez at all looked the same as wehn i put it in there


----------



## ROID (Feb 9, 2011)

Hit or miss with the labs.  There is no mistaken being on legit gear or not. 

I got tired of the bullshit.  

You can say whatever you want about me, but Asia Pharma is the best gear out there right now. 

With the UG labs one vial would be good and the next would be bunk. 

As far as gear being over-dosed, 5mg or 10mg is understandable but 20mg, 30mg, 50mg overdosed then something is wrong with the operation. I prefer to know what I am taking.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

ROID said:


> Hit or miss with the labs.  There is no mistaken being on legit gear or not.
> 
> I got tired of the bullshit.
> 
> ...



To me AP and GP are top notch.
Terms of which Gear i prefer i would say AP because its Painless.
Terms of Price GP.
I don't mind a little pain so GP it is for me.

How do you know exactly what AP is dosed at ?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

AP has been independantly tested by third parties. It comes in within 5%.

They also have some cool production videos. It is manufactured with pretty high standards.

Asia Pharma Pharmaceuticals LTD - Production Videos


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> AP has been independantly tested by third parties. It comes in within 5%.
> 
> They also have some cool production videos. It is manufactured with pretty high standards.
> 
> Asia Pharma Pharmaceuticals LTD - Production Videos



Seen them a while ago.
Nice video's.

Heavy now that i have them all frozen solid will i just take them out and leave them to to melt at room temp ?


----------



## ROID (Feb 9, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> To me AP and GP are top notch.
> Terms of which Gear i prefer i would say AP because its Painless.
> Terms of Price GP.
> I don't mind a little pain so GP it is for me.
> ...



If someone could point me in the direction of a lab where I can have it tested I will have no problem doing it.

All I know right now is that it is working Bro and I can't say that about a lot of gear of gotten over the past year.

As far as GP, I'm honestly just putting them with the rest of the larger UG labels.  It's not worth me taking the chance anymore.  It just seems one person is satisfied and the next person isn't.  That goes for all the labs.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Seen them a while ago.
> Nice video's.
> 
> Heavy now that i have them all frozen solid will i just take them out and leave them to to melt at room temp ?


 Once they crash just let them warm at room temp. You may have to swirl to mix in a few hours or apply a bit of heat like running under a hot water faucet.


----------



## ROID (Feb 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> AP has been independantly tested by third parties. It comes in within 5%.
> 
> They also have some cool production videos. It is manufactured with pretty high standards.
> 
> Asia Pharma Pharmaceuticals LTD - Production Videos



I'm the guy in the blue.

You're in good hands with ROID


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 9, 2011)

ROID said:


> If someone could point me in the direction of a lab where I can have it tested I will have no problem doing it.
> 
> All I know right now is that it is working Bro and I can't say that about a lot of gear of gotten over the past year.
> 
> As far as GP, I'm honestly just putting them with the rest of the larger UG labels.  It's not worth me taking the chance anymore.  It just seems one person is satisfied and the next person isn't.  That goes for all the labs.



I would like to know a lab too, I'll send my stuff off to get tested as well.


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 9, 2011)

nvr mind going to start un need attention


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

lab test my lot id love to know for sure although ill be taking it for a couple more weeks to see wht happens hopefully im not hurting my self for doing so if it is no good


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

GXR64 said:


> nvr mind going to start un need attention


Do share.
Seems that everything is under control now.
One big misunderstanding. 



heavyiron said:


> Once they crash just let them warm at room temp. You may have to swirl to mix in a few hours or apply a bit of heat like running under a hot water faucet.



Thats the thing they haven't.
Not one shows any signs.






Crystal clear.......

Wtf is going on ?
We seen it solid ice.
To liquid nothing crashed in any one of them.

Mind=


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 9, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Thats the thing they haven't.
> Not one shows any signs.
> 
> 
> ...



So they all did the same thing, no matter the brand right?


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Do share.
> Seems that everything is under control now.
> One big misunderstanding.
> 
> ...



 mine didnt show any signs of crashing either it did nothing


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> mine didnt show any signs of crashing either it did nothing



But if we say the GP is fake because it didn't crash then we have to say the same about WP.

Now GP is UGL
WP is HG.

One of them should have crashed.

This has been a fun thread.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah idk m8 im just gonna wait and see i got some watson labs test from the doc if needed


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 9, 2011)

Should i go freeze my GP Test prop, tren ace, deca, test E and see if we get the same thing lol?

Blaze i deleted my post or changed it cause it would have started big time drama and i know mods can see what i originally put so they will understand why i changed it.


----------



## ROID (Feb 9, 2011)

You fellas need to stop abusing your gear.


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 9, 2011)

i molested my gear today  stuck something in it all sharp and pointy


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

GXR64 said:


> Should i go freeze my GP Test prop, tren ace, deca, test E and see if we get the same thing lol?
> 
> Blaze i deleted my post or changed it cause it would have started big time drama and i know mods can see what i originally put so they will understand why i changed it.



No need 1 experiment is enough.
Done it because i was curious for myself.
I had AP Gear and GP gear.
Why not give it a bash.

Funny they both Failed to crash.


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 9, 2011)

I just want to say that I love all of you.


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 9, 2011)

if you look like that phet i will love you long time


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Just checked them.
> 
> Been in there for 2 hours maximum setting on freezer.
> 
> ...


 


blazeftp said:


> *Thats the thing they haven't.*
> *Not one shows any signs.*
> *Crystal clear*.......
> 
> ...


 

I don't understand. You posted it had a white cluster but now you are saying it didn't crash???


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

Holy shit your freezer must be cold.
It sure looks like they are frozen to me. It also looks as you said like there is a portion that is clumped and cloudy and ...part thats not.
The part than clumped is the hormone.
This would indicate there is in fact something in there.

Mine. and BKNOXX's both look exactly the same after freezing...clear.

The other thing is....freezer or not....the stuff I have doesnt work.

The real experiment was when I shot the stuff into myself.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

Im not trying to be an asshole here........

But how is it at 315 you had frozen gear.
At that time you asked Heavy how to defrost....just leave it out?

and at 4pm   you have photoshopped pics of EVERY VIAL DEFROSTED.

They all defrosted that fast?


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 9, 2011)

ah here we go again with photoshop. Looks like no matter what anyone does this is a lost cause.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok so say he didnt photoshop it at all.
Im not saying its not a real photo only that there are multiple photos together.
This takes a few min....which also means that it wasnt 4pm but like 330 when he took them......how did he have fully defrosted vials at 330 when they were frozen at 315.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

and really.....it doesnt matter...pictures or no pictures.
My vials are fake.

Obama could chime in and say he swears they are real and I know better.
So whatever.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

GXR64 said:


> ah here we go again with photoshop. *Looks like no matter what anyone does this is a lost cause*.


I agree. Perhaps its best left alone.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL, My pharm Cyp and Prop are in my fridge right now next to a thermometer and a ton of Eggbeaters. 

Every member of the elite section is putting their gear in their fridge today...=)


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

Ill put my pharm gear in there as well...
if it doesnt crash....Ill eat my words right here.....I promise.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL WTF do i do lol im freaked out i guess ill shoot it for a couple more weeks if nothing happens by thn there getting sent back  or thrown in the trash i will deal with the pain for a few days a week i have no idea wht else to do


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

The bad news.....Im gonna crash my paddock cyp.

The good news?

While digging in the back of my fridge looking for a suitable location I found a box of 100mg sub test losenges.......they taste like bubblegum....


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> Im not trying to be an asshole here........
> 
> But how is it at 315 you had frozen gear.
> At that time you asked Heavy how to defrost....just leave it out?
> ...



When i posted at  06:32 PM i put the vials in the freezer.
Went out.
When i came back in i posted them frozen at 
10:01 PM
at 10:44 PM they where still in there,
I asked what to do about defrosting them at  11:13 PM

Took them out and left them next to a radiator and they started to melt instantly.

The picture with Melting beside it was around 10 mintues in.
Once i had finished sticking all the picture's together in "Paint"
I posted at 12:05 AM


If i didn't spend time putting them together on Paint i would have to have uploaded them full size.




heavyiron said:


> I don't understand. You posted it had a white cluster but now you are saying it didn't crash???



I believed that was it turning to ice.





Intresting to see what others results are ?


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> LOL WTF do i do lol im freaked out i guess ill shoot it for a couple more weeks if nothing happens by thn there getting sent back  or thrown in the trash i will deal with the pain for a few days a week i have no idea wht else to do



youll be allright bro...I shot quite a bit of it and Im alive.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> youll be allright bro...I shot quite a bit of it and Im alive.


LOL cheers


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> When i posted at  06:32 PM i put the vials in the freezer.
> Went out.
> When i came back in i posted them frozen at
> 10:01 PM
> ...




We must be on diff coasts.
Times show different for me.

Im gonna leave my stuff in the fridge overnight.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

just wish i could get the stuff to make my own lol thn id be happy


----------



## G3 (Feb 9, 2011)

I had some GP (Naps) Test Undeconate (500 mg/ml) crash on me last week, just from being a little cold downstairs.  Don't know if that proves anything.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> just wish i could get the stuff to make my own lol thn id be happy



Thats a double edged sword my friend.

Nice box full of gear you made yourself.......
100vials worth of exposure.....
You gonna use em all?
Maybe...but probably not....it only takes one cop to ruin your life.

They find those and your through.


They find a couple vials and they put them in their pockets.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

G3 said:


> I had some GP (Naps) Test Undeconate (500 mg/ml) crash on me last week, just from being a little cold downstairs.  Don't know if that proves anything.



It proves that real gear crashes at low temps.

And that some people get real GP gear.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> Thats a double edged sword my friend.
> 
> Nice box full of gear you made yourself.......
> 100vials worth of exposure.....
> ...


  yeah i agree i dont need tht crap lol


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

G3 said:


> I had some GP (Naps) Test Undeconate (500 mg/ml) crash on me last week, just from being a little cold downstairs.  Don't know if that proves anything.


  mine didint do anything i stuck it in the freezer 7 hrs it didnt even freez


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> We must be on diff coasts.
> Times show different for me.
> 
> Im gonna leave my stuff in the fridge overnight.



We are.
I have about another hour then i am off to bed.
Prob mid day for you.


bknoxx said:


> mine didint do anything i stuck it in the freezer 7 hrs it didnt even freez



This is the thing.
Natural i gained around 1lb every 3-4 month.
During my cylce of The stuff i froze twice.
I have gained 22lb in 16 weeks.
Little to no BF chance.

Do the Test for another 4 weeks that will you be on week 6.
If your still not happy get a blood test done.
Nothing Better than a blood test as proof.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I believed that was it turning to ice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ah, that makes sense. Most oils will start to solidify at low temps. So did you see any crystal formations at all?


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> We are.
> I have about another hour then i am off to bed.
> Prob mid day for you.
> 
> ...



Bloodwork doesnt lie.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Most oils will start to solidify at low temps. So did you see any crystal formations at all?



When the ice was forming its hard to tell same thing when it dissolved.
Now the Gear is sitting on my shelf like nothing happened.


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 9, 2011)

brundel said:


> Bloodwork doesnt lie.



I think we have a winner, this will clear it all up.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> LOL, My pharm Cyp and Prop are in my fridge right now next to a thermometer and a ton of Eggbeaters.
> 
> Every member of the elite section is putting their gear in their fridge today...=)


 About 1 hour at 34 degrees F. and both vials look completely normal and clear.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Off to do some cardio...


----------



## ROID (Feb 9, 2011)

I have some dbol for you fellas


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 9, 2011)

ROID said:


> I have some dbol for you fellas


freeze your dbol!!!!!!!!!!!! DO IT DO IT lol.


----------



## brundel (Feb 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> About 1 hour at 34 degrees F. and both vials look completely normal and clear.



same here.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 9, 2011)

well i will get some blood work done in a few weeks


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 10, 2011)

brundel said:


> 6p401
> exp 4/13
> isn...f4v2937m3682





brundel said:


> Bloodwork doesnt lie.



Found an old thread started before Christmas.
Guy ran the same batch.
Thought it was fake and got blood test done that showed elevated levels.

Bodybuilding Forums - JuicedMuscle.com - anabolic steroids, bodybuilding, fitness..


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah i just read tht why would he feel sluggish and no sex drive etc.. if his levels were 2070 u would think he's feel alot diffirent.. idk guess we will see lol

GP test still hurts for a few days last pin wasnt as bad as before but who knows im still on the fence
 2nd day after pining 250mg of test c from my doc ( watson labs) no soreness cant even  tell  pinned test c in my glut last friday it's  still sore maybe high ba  idk its not as bad as the others but 6 days still sore hmmm


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe high BA or overdosed.
My last batch of Test E hurt a little.
Was dosed at 306mg/ml.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah ive read that
 idk man maybe it sows test c and 276.1 but its not my lot number i need to see results for my self really its the only way ill be ok sooo in 3 weeks im gonna try to get blood work done i just had it done 3 weeks ago my test was 16  from the DMZrx no doubt


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 10, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> yeah ive read that
> idk man maybe it sows test c and 276.1 but its not my lot number i need to see results for my self really its the only way ill be ok sooo in 3 weeks im gonna try to get blood work done i just had it done 3 weeks ago my test was 16  from the DMZrx no doubt



Best thing to do.

In th mean time
Eat big and train hard.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> LOL, My pharm Cyp and Prop are in my fridge right now next to a thermometer and a ton of Eggbeaters.
> 
> Every member of the elite section is putting their gear in their fridge today...=)


 


heavyiron said:


> About 1 hour at 34 degrees F. and both vials look completely normal and clear.


 Both my script Cyp and script Prop look totally normal after 15 hours in the fridge at 34 degrees F. Zero crystal formations, zero crash.


----------



## brundel (Feb 10, 2011)

mine too.....
Ones in freezer froze over.
One in fridge.....nothing.

Still trying to figure out why one crashed and another did not.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 10, 2011)

^^
which one crashed fridge or freezer.

This is wierd.
Is there maybe something we have left out ?


----------



## brundel (Feb 10, 2011)

The freezer one fell out. It also went back into solution pretty quick.

The fridge one looks exactly the same...Im kind confused about this because the same gear crashed just sitting out.

Apparently this isnt the best way to check for potency.

Sorry I got everyone freezing their stashes


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 10, 2011)

Real real interested thread.
Now i see why price is 30-40$ ..nice profit for oil


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 10, 2011)

i think if you see how your gear you buy got made,you dont need any tests 

YouTube - Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA


----------



## GXR64 (Feb 10, 2011)

edit: i need to stay out of this thread before i say something way to out of line to WP.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 11, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Real real interested thread.
> Now i see why price is 30-40$ ..nice profit for oil



What exactly do you mean by that ?


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 11, 2011)

My nipples look like this this morning is this normal?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 11, 2011)

real interested.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 11, 2011)

I was referring to this comment.


World-Pharma.org said:


> Now i see why price is 30-40$ ..nice profit for oil


----------



## brundel (Feb 11, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> My nipples look like this this morning is this normal?



Wanna spend the night?


----------



## Ravager (Feb 25, 2011)

Great thread. Any updates?


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

well i havnt been using my GP test after half the 1st vial im on HG stuff now i still have 3 1/2 10ml vials left im still not sure if i wanna use em or not


----------



## bigedawg23 (Feb 28, 2011)

I had the same nipple problem when I 1sr started my cycle but then I had to switch gear and the problem was gone. Bad thing is, so was my gains,boners and yes even the acne. That's a few reasons I was questioning my gear.Sponsor is no help at all,,,I guess they already got paid.....


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 28, 2011)

The hard nipples went away after coming off the dbol. But minor chest acne has come up, and gains are still going so I am happy.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 28, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> The hard nipples went away after coming off the dbol. But minor chest acne has come up, and gains are still going so I am happy.


  ive noticed mine have been hard more often but no biggie i been sooo sick the last 5 days i havnt been on my dbol im gonna start tht again tomorrow feeling better now ive lost 9lbs now from this crud shit glad its leaving my body now i hate the flu i havnt got acne yet maybe a spot here and there so ihope ill get lucky and it wont get me lol


----------

